# Only 5% of ptsb's home loans are over 150% LTV



## Brendan Burgess (9 Mar 2016)

From their Annual Report 



66% in positive equity and 82% are less than 120% LTV. 

A majority of buy to lets are in negative equity.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Mar 2016)

There is a huge difference between impaired and non-impaired loans


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 Mar 2016)

Some more detail:


----------

